# VDE-Normen etc.



## showmewhatUgot (10 November 2021)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand ein oder auch zwei Bücher zu den (DIN/VDE) Normen bzw.  Richtlinien für Elektrotechnik empfehlen?


----------



## s_kraut (10 November 2021)

welche Richtung?


----------



## nade (28 November 2021)

Mhm, also scheint nicht wirklich interessiert zu sein, aber guck mal bei vde Verlag auf der Seite. da gibt es einiges an Zusammenfassungen. Vielleicht nicht günstig, aber nah an der Materie.


----------



## showmewhatUgot (29 November 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> welche Richtung?


habe eigetmlich vor Wochen geantwortet...ehe in richtung Schaltschrankbau/Modernisierung-Normen + Sicherheit


----------



## s_kraut (29 November 2021)

showmewhatUgot schrieb:


> habe eigetmlich vor Wochen geantwortet...ehe in richtung Schaltschrankbau/Modernisierung-Normen + Sicherheit


VDE 43, 152, 154 z.B.
Für den Einstieg tut es ein gebrauchtes Exemplar....wenn ihr damit arbeiten wollt, dann würde ich nach aktuellem schauen.


----------



## Merker.2019 (30 November 2021)

Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen ist die VDE 0113-1.


----------



## Elektriko (30 November 2021)

Merker.2019 schrieb:


> Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen ist die VDE 0113-1.


ist gleiche wie die EN-60204-1 oder?


----------



## Merker.2019 (30 November 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> ist gleiche wie die EN-60204-1 oder?


Ja genau


----------



## Elektriko (30 November 2021)

Merker.2019 schrieb:


> Ja genau




Ich habe es gelesen und gehört, aber niemals die VDE gehabt.
Hat die EU die VDE 0113-1 genau genommen und nur die Name geändert? Oder ist in der 60204-1 mehr/verschiedene Inhalt? Ich habe nur die 60204-1 und nicht die VDE, deswegen kann ich sie nicht vergleichen.
Hat jemand beide und kann bestätigen ob sie genau die gleiche Normen sind? 
Danke


----------



## s_kraut (1 Dezember 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich habe es gelesen und gehört, aber niemals die VDE gehabt.
> Hat die EU die VDE 0113-1 genau genommen und nur die Name geändert? Oder ist in der 60204-1 mehr/verschiedene Inhalt? Ich habe nur die 60204-1 und nicht die VDE, deswegen kann ich sie nicht vergleichen.
> Hat jemand beide und kann bestätigen ob sie genau die gleiche Normen sind?
> Danke


Die zwei sind harmonisiert. Genau gleich auf Grund der Übersetzungsprobleme halt leider nicht. 

Für mich hat die 60204-1 Gesetz-Charackter....steht nichts gegen die Vernunft drin.


----------



## Elektriko (2 Dezember 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Die zwei sind harmonisiert. Genau gleich auf Grund der Übersetzungsprobleme halt leider nicht.
> 
> Für mich hat die 60204-1 Gesetz-Charackter....steht nichts gegen die Vernunft drin.


Harmonisiert ist wegen die 60204, die EN Normen können harmonisiert werden, die VDE ist kein EN Norm. 
Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (2 Dezember 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Harmonisiert ist wegen die 60204, die EN Normen können harmonisiert werden, die VDE ist kein EN Norm.
> Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (2 Dezember 2021)

ja, genau


----------

